# RR: 121. Ligeti: Études pour piano



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Aimard	(2001)



















2.	Ullén	(2004)










3.	Denk (Books 1-2)	(2011)










4.	Haase (Book 1)	(1990)










5.	Banfield (Book 1)	(1987)










6.	Chung	(2003)


















*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Aimard	(2001)
2.	Ullén	(2004)
3.	Denk (Books 1-2)	(2011)
4.	Haase (Book 1)	(1990)
5.	Banfield (Book 1)	(1987)
6.	Chung	(2003)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

